# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj Ngadhnjim Istrefin nga Mitrovica dhe Avni Berisha

## Ikona_Gj70

E nderuar bote shqiptare, te nderuar pjesemarres te kesaj teme,

me pershendetjet me te perzemerta per shendet e mireqenie ne jete iu drejtohem ketu permes ketij mesazhi ku iu lus sinqerisht per ndihme te gjeje dy ish shoket e mi qe nuk i kam pare qe nga viti 1989, eh keta jane:

Ngadhnjim Istrefi(34 vjeq) nga Mitrovica(kosove)...

Avni Berisha nga Prishtina(46 vjeq) ish punetor/moderator ne Radio Prishtine ne vitin 1987/88 etj., me banim sipas informatave te athereshme  ne Prishtine, Lama e Druve nr. 14, Prishtine.Per here te fundit e kam takuar ne vitin 1989.

Kam kerkuar neper internet me vite por pa sukses deri tash, i lus gjithe ata apo ato qe mund posedojne informata apo kontakt me keta e rreth ketyre dy personave.

Iu falemnderit sinqerisht dhe me nderime te larta

Ikona

----------


## Ikona_Gj70

*pershendetje 


pas ca muajsh une arrita ta gjej njerin nga personat ne kerkim, falenderoi stafin e forumit shqiptare per mundesine e dhene...

sot une jam nje nder njerezit me te gezuar, nuk ka dhurate me te shtrenjte ne bote pas shendetiti te gjesh nje mik te dashur, te cilin njeriu e kerkone tere jeten dhe nuk e gjen dot......

gjithe te mirat

Ikona*

----------


## Gurracake

Une kam njoftur nje nga Mitrovica me emrin Ngadhnjim Istrefi. Edi ku jeton, edi dhe numrin e tij. Eshte 34-35 vjecar, nga Mitrovica, babain e ka albanolog....etj.

----------


## Gurracake

Mos valle eshte ky ai qe kerkoni? Se nuk me duket e hijshme te Ju tregoj me teper; per arsye te integritetit te tij.

----------


## Gurracake

[QUOTE=Gurracake]Mos valle eshte ky ai qe kerkoni? Se nuk me duket e hijshme te Ju tregoj me teper; per arsye te integritetit te tij.

----------


## Brari

Kerkoj dy persona:

Shkurtim Kuadrin dhe Pastrim Territorin nga fshatrat e Lushnjes.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kerkoj dy persona:
> 
> Shkurtim Kuadrin dhe Pastrim Territorin nga fshatrat e Lushnjes.



Ku i gjen ?!   :pa dhembe:

----------


## TikTak

una kerkoj Ceku Pesmiljonusa$. amon boni sevap ene ma gjeni hahahahahah

----------

